# When and where to watch the Rigo-Amagasa fight: Click here



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Fight is at 7 AM Eastern US time. I'm going to find some streams and post them here. If there is any problem with that I can remove the links and pm them to those interested. 
If anyone finds any other streams please post. 

WAR RIGO. WAR AMAGASA.

Edit: figured out its on TBS japan, trying to find streams to that.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

So is that midday UK time?


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Chacal said:


> So is that midday UK time?


not sure. you can use a quick google search, gary said the fighter should be in the ring 9:20 PM Japan time


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Chacal said:


> So is that midday UK time?


12:20

So fight should be half past

Will be watching


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

If anyone knows what channel in Japan will broadcast the fight that will help finding streams


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

That's 3 AM on the West Coast. It would take a hell of a lot for me to be up at 3 to watch a fight.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Stayed up for Inoue/Narvaez yesterday and it was worth it, not sure this one is though. Will have to wait for youtube.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Shit, I might just not sleep today to watch it. I know I won't wake up at 7/6 in the morning.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

having trouble finding a stream tbh....if anyone has anything at all post it here. I don't think that's a good stream above. This would be alot easier if I know what channel in Japan this would be on.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Keep us posted man. Can't find any as well.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> Keep us posted man. Can't find any as well.


dude i've been searching for hours now. I know for a fact that its being broadcasted on TBS (Tokyo Broadcasting System) but for the life of me can't find a single damn stream. I'm close ot giving up and just going to sleep.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> If anyone knows what channel in Japan will broadcast the fight that will help finding streams


Fuji TV had the Inoue fight yesterday, it was fucking hell trying to find a stream that wasn't a pay stream. @Flea Man came up good as his friend Tweeted a link, that got taken down and we all ended up watching on Argentinian TV.

Keep on searching, my friend.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Shit, I might just not sleep today to watch it. I know I won't wake up at 7/6 in the morning.


In the UK (where I am) a 6am kick-off for a fight is a normal fight night given the time differences between US/UK. Cook up some food, keep on the move, get loads of beer down you....and see how we feel every time there's a Vegas card!!!!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I love Rigo man but he's not the type of fighter I'm interupting new years for.

War Rigo and his opponent. Hope it's a war to catch up on


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> If anyone knows what channel in Japan will broadcast the fight that will help finding streams


From @Asian Boxing on Twitter - TBS, Keyhold TV and Niji TV.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Any luck?


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Any luck?


Not yet. I think today's fight is later than the Inoue fight was yesterday. The Scene people all were doing RBRs yesterday before anyone on here had a solid link for that fight...although I have an account there I'm not a well known member so their 'elite' might not be forthcoming with links for today's card.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Any luck?


I'm on twitter trying to get some fucker to fire a link for me.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Trail said:


> I'm on twitter trying to get some fucker to fire a link for me.


PM me if you find one! Strangely excited for this fight even if it is just a walkover


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> If anyone knows what channel in Japan will broadcast the fight that will help finding streams


The Scene say it will be aired on Unimas in Spanish if that's any help.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> PM me if you find one! Strangely excited for this fight even if it is just a walkover


I'll let you know.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Trail said:


> The Scene say it will be aired on Unimas in Spanish if that's any help.


Unimas, that should mean that there should almost certainly be streams available when the time comes.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Uchiyama - Perez card is on TYC according to the Scene.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Unimas, that should mean that there should almost certainly be streams available when the time comes.


 @adamcanavan


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Trail said:


> @adamcanavan


Top man, should make it a lot easier to find


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I've got my Tyc stream ready for the Uchiyama fight, but no Rigo link yet.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> I've got my Tyc stream ready for the Uchiyama fight, but no Rigo link yet.


Is this your TYC stream...

http://www.stream2watch.me/live-tv/tyc-sports-live-stream


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Trail said:


> Is this your TYC stream...
> 
> http://www.stream2watch.me/live-tv/tyc-sports-live-stream


I think it's the exact same stream, mine's just hosted on another site. I'll pm you the link if you want, but i think it's the same stream.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> I think it's the exact same stream, mine's just hosted on another site. I'll pm you the link if you want, but i think it's the same stream.


can you pm me as well man thanks


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Trail said:


> Is this your TYC stream...
> 
> http://www.stream2watch.me/live-tv/tyc-sports-live-stream


I see it's about soccer? is this also the same you see?


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> I see it's about soccer? is this also the same you see?


Mine looks like the set of a kids TV programme with some oafs talking, I'm about to swap to another host as the one I have has too many pop ups to knock off.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

pm me a link please someone....I'm out working and hope I make it home in time for this


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> I see it's about soccer? is this also the same you see?


Try this...http://elgrantv.com/tyc-sports-en-vivo.html


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

doug.ie said:


> pm me a link please someone....I'm out working and hope I make it home in time for this


Link in post above (my post to Sugar Shane) will get you the Uchiyama fight card, the Rigo card is still awaiting a link.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

rigo one please brother


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

doug.ie said:


> rigo one please brother


We don't have one yet doug.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

If anyone finds one for the Rigo fight please send me a pm as well


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

praise the lord, made it back from the gym just in time, time to enjoy some breakfast then its fight time


gotta find that stream though


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Trail said:


> Link in post above (my post to Sugar Shane) will get you the Uchiyama fight card, the Rigo card is still awaiting a link.


had no idea he was fighting today.....1 fight a year, whats going on with his career?


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

I think TBS is the best option for a stream. Their news channel free stream is picture perfect, still working on the sport side over here!


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> had no idea he was fighting today.....1 fight a year, whats going on with his career?


TR dropped him and no-one wants to promote him despite being a world champ through WBO and WBA...


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Trail said:


> TR dropped him and no-one wants to promote him despite being a world champ through WBO and WBA...


Guess TR wanted that fight with Garcia? Once that fell through they said fuck it and dropped him...Pshhh

He would be a good name to familairize western viewers with japanese boxing


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Uchiyama stream is a bang on picture.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

that was a hell of a body shot


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Trail said:


> Uchiyama stream is a bang on picture.


I'm a bit late to the party . . .










Where can I see this stream with the good picture?


----------



## Mable (Feb 27, 2014)

shaunster101 said:


> I'm a bit late to the party . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Same here please dears.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> I'm a bit late to the party . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://elgrantv.com/tyc-sports-en-vivo.html


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Mable said:


> Same here please dears.


http://elgrantv.com/tyc-sports-en-vivo.html


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Trail said:


> http://elgrantv.com/tyc-sports-en-vivo.html


:deal

Thank you


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

There's a 10-8 round for you!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

no knockdown, stepping on foot


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> no knockdown, stepping on foot


He had his hand up like Tapia used to when he landed a plum!!!


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Uchiyama a class above here...


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

That's all folks!!!!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

another one bits the dust, had him losing the first and seventh rounds

both of those came from being outworked


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

yo, any details on rigo?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Looks like we're fucked as far as a Rigo stream goes at this point.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Looks like we're fucked as far as a Rigo stream goes at this point.


just will have to avoid the forum for a few hours and watch it at youtube or dailymotion


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Looks like we're fucked as far as a Rigo stream goes at this point.


Surely it'll be on this same stream since it's on the same card, no?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Surely it'll be on this same stream since it's on the same card, no?


Uchiyama and Rigo are on separate cards sadly mate. Rigo is in the ring now by the sound of things.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Uchiyama and Rigo are on separate cards sadly mate. Rigo is in the ring now by the sound of things.


ffs.

You got a rbr or anything I can check?


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

TBS is the best option but all I can find at the minute is their news channel. Unimas is a good option apparently... @Chacal


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Chacal said:


> ffs.
> 
> You got a rbr or anything I can check?


Ryan Bivins is tweeting on it https://twitter.com/RyanBivins . That's all the info i have really. I'm off this thread, will be trying to avoid spoilers, hopefully it will be up on YT later today.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

This is so fucked up.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

fight started. apparently Amagasa is already going for broke


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bivins seems to think Rigo is struggling and that an elite tall fighter could beat him.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Someone on Scene says fight's over...any ideas?


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Think Rigo was stopped.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Trail said:


> Someone on Scene says fight's over...any ideas?


Could well be trolling. Bivins certainly ain't impressed with the fight.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

wtf is happening ??


Julius Julianis â€@JuliusJulianis 1m1 minute ago
The phrases I'm hearing more from Japan are " Rigondeaux is no big deal to have sold us "" A tall good fighter puts you inside out "


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> wtf is happening ??
> 
> Julius Julianis â€@JuliusJulianis 1m1 minute ago
> The phrases I'm hearing more from Japan are " Rigondeaux is no big deal to have sold us "" A tall good fighter puts you inside out "


Apparently he is struggling.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

rigo down in 7th !!


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Wait, what?!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> wtf is happening ??
> 
> Julius Julianis â€@JuliusJulianis 1m1 minute ago
> The phrases I'm hearing more from Japan are " Rigondeaux is no big deal to have sold us "" A tall good fighter puts you inside out "





> Rigondeaux can't really keep Amagasa off him and has been uncomfortable with his range throughout.
> 
> - Ryan Bivins (@RyanBivins) December 31, 2014





> Rigo still schooling Amagasa no doubt, but the Japanese fighter is actually making him work for it, which isn't a typical Rigo fight.
> 
> - Ryan Bivins (@RyanBivins) December 31, 2014


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

please god no....not rigo...don't ruin an already shit xmas


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Rigo just been dropped.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

RIGO DOWN










Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Bloody hell are you for real Dougie?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Dammit Chacal!!


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Bivins seems to think Rigo is struggling and that an elite tall fighter could beat him.


There aren't many 5'11 122 fighters Amagasa is like Valuev for this division so I wouldn't read too much into the fight :lol: Also it needs to be a guy who really fights tall and who isn't killed by the weightcut and thus has no stamina and chin.
Donaire isn't short for that weight but he doesn't fight tall but Rigo fought several big guys and had no issue with them Amagasa is just extremely tall there aren't any elite fighters that tall at 122 and off the top of my head I can't even think of any elite fighters that tall at 126.

Edit: ok holy fuck didn't think he would get KD'd I hope there's film available online soon


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pics of him on the canvas on twitter.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for posting the screenshots dude.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Pics of him on the canvas on twitter.


Who from? I got the tweet from fightnights.com but no pictures


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm pretty scared right now. I knew Amagasa had damn good power and Rigo can certainly be hurt.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rigo still groggy apparently.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

this is absolute torture boys...not being able to see this....i'm going to kick fuck out of the fishtank in a minute


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

down twice in 7th i'm hearing now


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Rigo still groggy apparently.


Must have rocked him the way his feet are up in the air like that.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> down twice in 7th i'm hearing now


yup. Not good

Apparently they're having a war now too.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> Must have rocked him the way his feet are up in the air like that.


Went down twice apparently.

Bivins is being a fucking hater.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

These are tense moments. I hope that Leo Santa Cruz agree's to fight Rigo after seeing him struggle. If rigo makes it through this...


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

come on rigo lad !!

still think he's great whatever happens


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rigo recovering a bit apparently.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

@Chacal Can't believe Rigo is having the most intense fight of his career and we can't even fucking watch it live. :lol:


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

rigo down again


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Well at least the usual idiots won't be able to call it a boring fight.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Damn I hope Rigo wins and if he wins I wonder if he'll be ready so Cruz if Cruz takes him by the word regarding the fight on the 22 of january


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Trail said:


> Who from? I got the tweet from fightnights.com but no pictures


Some dude called Alex Imawatsu.



2manyusernames said:


> Thanks for posting the screenshots dude.


Can't copy and paste of twitter without downloading, uploading and then copy/paste or possibly can but I'm to retarded to know.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

AMAGASA DOWN


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Down in two rounds? Shit. Hopefully he was winning by a wide enough margin before that to still make it competitive on the cards.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Amagasa is on the canvas now.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Chacal said:


> AMAGASA DOWN


Yessss!


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

jap down......come on rigo....you wee jackal...go on son


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

so there's been like 3 fucking KD's, rigo has been having to work hard, they've been going to war at times and we still can't watch it.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

jap down twice


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Amagasa possibly down again - hard to tell on Twitter.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

first four rounds...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Dude fights in Japan cause the Yanks say he is so dull. Has a 4KD war before its even over and still they can't air it anywhere. Fuck me man.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> rigo down again


You posted this just as I heard about Amagasa going down. You sure this is right?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rigo tko11 amagasa


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Rigo wins TKO11


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

twitter saying rigo back in control ?


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Rigo wins, TKO 11.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Amagasa's fucking face man...


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

rigo won tko11


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Amagassa looks like he's been Margo'd - face is all over the place.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Dustaine said:


> Rigo wins, TKO 11.


I got the screenshot game on lock bro, don't steal my thunder.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Well theres the boring excuse out of the window.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

WOW! Can't wait to watch this later. 

Fuck all the assholes who call him boring. Fucking Arum parrots don't know what the fuck they're talking about.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Rounds 1 - 4


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Wow Rigo came back. Nice.

Stupid LSC. I had him picked to beat Rigo and this backs up why. Never in a million years thought he'd bitch out.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rigo constantly in the front foot in this video so far.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Posted Rounds 1-4 @doug.ie beat me to it. Apologies


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I said all along Japanese fighters are tough. With Thai, Ghanaian and Japanese fighters involved there's a 90% chance that the fight will be tougher than expected for the favourite and that the opponent will go all out


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

> Rigo DOWN #boxing https://t.co/WOTPh8VSZw
> 
> - Alex Iwamatsu (@ONEOFJAPAN) December 31, 2014


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

Trail said:


> Posted Rounds 1-4 @doug.ie beat me to it. Apologies


dont worry brother....hard to keep up with a thread updated so quick.

so relieved rigo got through that.....can't wait to see it


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

shit! just woke up! got too much scotch last night!


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Dustaine said:


>


damn...


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

rounds 5 to 8


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

rds. 5-8 are up as well. how brutal are those shots Amagasa ate? Wow.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Loving these first 4. Rigo really having to work for it but his skills are still very much on display. Anyone got the rest of the fight?


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

doug.ie said:


> dont worry brother....hard to keep up with a thread updated so quick.
> 
> so relieved rigo got through that.....can't wait to see it


Thanks for 5-8 as well. Nice one.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

2nd KD shouldn't have been ruled


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Some fucker on the Lounge told me this morning that Rigo wasn't a major fighter given he couldn't even get on regular TV...:lol:


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

TSOL said:


> rds. 5-8 are up as well. how brutal are those shots Amagasa ate? Wow.


:lol: Amagasa jumping on the ropes after the first KD like he'd just won the fight! And the second looked more like a push. That's the trouble with not seeing it live I guess.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

HD quality should be up soon, better wait for an hour or so and watch it in 720p.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Trail said:


> Some fucker on the Lounge told me this morning that Rigo wasn't a major fighter given he couldn't even get on regular TV...:lol:


'twas probably that troll, what's his name?
@Boxed Ears me thinks.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

HOLY SHIT at the first minute of round 5


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

second rigo knockdown was a push


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> :lol: Amagasa jumping on the ropes after the first KD like he'd just won the fight! And the second looked more like a push. That's the trouble with not seeing it live I guess.


yea definitely a push.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

BigBone said:


> 'twas probably that troll, what's his name?
> 
> @Boxed Ears me thinks.


@Allen KO1 or whatever his name is...


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Chacal said:


> HOLY SHIT at the first minute of round 5


right? idk how that guy was still standing :lol:


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Ioka's KO


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

9-11


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

I'm saving this fight for in an hour or so when I've got some beers and finished my chores to keep her happy, I know the result obviously, but is this a FOTY candidate a la Crawford-Gamboa or Molina-Lucas?


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

rigo not getting battered like some reports were saying


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

How do I merge the three mp4 files I've just downloaded? (the fight)


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Round 9-11


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

rigo in control all the way


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Trail said:


> @Allen KO1 or whatever his name is...


 @allenko1 said that? damn...

Amagasa's first KD in this was very smart and a shot I've always thought Rigondeaux could be caught by off a taller opponent when he spins out like that. I used to do that when I trained, if someone circled out to my left I'd step forwards, turn and let off a right hand that'd usually land due to my much superior height. That's precisely what Amagasa did. Nice.

The second KD was a push, but no doubt Rigo was shaken up.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> rigo not getting battered like some reports were saying


Yeah, wtf? There are way too many haters out there.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

MAN Rigo was really made to hold his ground and tee off in that 8th. Chacal is an OFFENSIVE BEAST when he needs to be, but his shaky chin makes it so that style isn't the best for him.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> Yeah, wtf? There are way too many haters out there.


Pathetic isn't it.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Alright....about this watch this shit. Just about shit my pants when I was following the thread and the reports of Rigo being on the canvas were being posted:lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Amagasa's chin is unbelievable.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

damn! what a fight! Amagasa showed big balls here( maybe he can lend some to certain people)
you can see Rigo risked way more than he needed to put on a show. Audience looked very pleased.
gotta watch again!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rigo BEASTING with his right hook in the 10th. People who say rigo has no right hand need to watch closer.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Chacal said:


> @allenko1 said that? damn...
> 
> Amagasa's first KD in this was very smart and a shot I've always thought Rigondeaux could be caught by off a taller opponent when he spins out like that. I used to do that when I trained, if someone circled out to my left I'd step forwards, turn and let off a right hand that'd usually land due to my much superior height. That's precisely what Amagasa did. Nice.
> 
> The second KD was a push, but no doubt Rigo was shaken up.


I was disappointed with Allen, he said I was getting overexcited with low-key fights (my words not his), he wasn't being nasty, and I think he's a goodfella so I'll let the old chap off...
@allenko1 I still love you (no ****).


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank u to OP and those who contributed with the videos. happy new year!


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

:rofl 

Rigo is da muthafuckin G. Ref is like "you okay?" after Rigo got knocked down and Rigo's like "why the fuck are you talking to me again?" and just wants to fight on. 2nd time around he's like "that wasn't even a KD fool, but you know what? Stop pointing at me and let this shit go on".


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Awww fuck he's beating the shit out of him...


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

BigBone said:


> :rofl
> 
> Rigo is da muthafuckin G. Ref is like "you okay?" after Rigo got knocked down and Rigo's like "why the fuck are you talking to me again?" and just wants to fight on. 2nd time around he's like "that wasn't even a KD fool, but you know what? Stop pointing at me and let this shit go on".


:deal i noticed that


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Great fight, dominant performance all in all apart from that 7th round.

As much as I love rigondeaux and as much as it pains me to say it, one of these days somebody will chin him. Before his career is over I expect Rigondeaux to have suffered a few upset losses to guys who have nothing on his skill wise.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Amagasa crying in the corner with his face looking like he pissed off a room full of wasps is a sad sight. The kid put on a great showing against a top p4p fighter and should be very proud of himself. 

I'm glad Rigondeaux got the stoppage though. The last one against Sod wasn't satisfying to watch, this was thoroughly enjoyable. Can't wait till Rigo is back in action, now Leo needs to stop being a little bitch and sign the fight.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

God damn that boy can take a punch, but only so long!


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Great fight, dominant performance all in all apart from that 7th round.
> 
> As much as I love rigondeaux and as much as it pains me to say it, one of these days somebody will chin him. Before his career is over I expect Rigondeaux to have suffered a few upset losses to guys who have nothing on his skill wise.


he risked in this fight more than he usually do, besides,he got dropped but immediately up and ready to keep going.
he busted the face of a guy 6.5" taller,and Amagasa isn't a bum. 
maybe one day he will be KO,i don't deny it but i haven't seen him yet in those shaky legs like Vic vs Nonito or Mares vs Gonzalez.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Aw fuck poor Amagasa, what a champ! 

Rigo was fooling around before the KD like "I'm Rigondeaux sucka" and got reminded that "this is a boxing ring sucka". He wasn't fooling after that. Absolutely mindblowing beating followed. This actually reminded be how he rocked Noni after he got KD and made him cover up like a crying baby boy without his momma in the 12th. Rigo might be the greatest ever if he's taking it seriously.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Thank u to OP and those who contributed with the videos. happy new year!


And to you good friend!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Kid Cubano said:


> he risked in this fight more than he usually do, besides,he got dropped but immediately up and ready to keep going.
> he busted the face of a guy 6.5" taller,and Amagasa isn't a bum.
> maybe one day he will be KO,i don't deny it but i haven't seen him yet in those shaky legs like Vic vs Nonito or Mares vs Gonzalez.


Yeah I know man, I loved the risks he was taking. The 8th round when he just planted his feet and let power shots rip was great. And yes, I know rigondeaux has bounced right back up after every KD he has suffered. But it just takes one you can't recover from and I think that at some point in his career, could be years from now, somebody will land that shot and Rigondeaux will suffer a KO loss. That's just something I can see happening. Absolutely no knock on Rigondeaux who we both love.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Yeah I know man, I loved the risks he was taking. The 8th round when he just planted his feet and let power shots rip was great. And yes, I know rigondeaux has bounced right back up after every KD he has suffered. But it just takes one you can't recover from and I think that at some point in his career, could be years from now, somebody will land that shot and Rigondeaux will suffer a KO loss. That's just something I can see happening. Absolutely no knock on Rigondeaux who we both love.


This, I'm just not sure if he'll go on when a KO happens. Still a lot less embarrassing loss than the introduction to professional boxing that Lomachenko got. Rather knocked out than boy'd around, namsayin?


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Did Rigo break Amagasa's fucking Jaw in that 10th? God that lump doesn't look good...Great fight. I thought I was going to see Rigo struggle by some of the comments. Big round of applause for Amagasa not only having the balls to step in the ring, but to fight like a warrior throughout. Rigo is a fuckin G.

Happy new years everyone, great year on CHB. Let's have an even better one in 2015. Prosperity to all and most importantly may the boxing gods grant us with all we wish for. CHEERS!!!:cheers


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I did a brief bit of informing on this KD earlier in the thread that this could be a good visual aid for. Rigondeaux spins out and around to Amagasa's left, rigo near enough goes a full 360 degree's round and at some stage finds his stance has changed. Rigondeaux does this often in fights and is usually totally out of punching range by the time his stance has swapped. But Amagasa is a much, much taller person. So he see's rigondeaux moving around him, he steps forwards with his right foot to occupy the space rigo has just moved from (if he didn't rigo would have popped him with that jab he loves), amagasa then rotates back to his stance and lets the right hand unleash as he does so getting a lot of leverage on the shot and rigo is surprised to find himself at the end of the punch as he is usually not in with someone who has that kind of reach advantage.

I've always thought Rigo was open for this shot. I'm annoyed he got dropped but kinda glad this happened as it confirms something I've always seen haha


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Japanese boxing is fucking surreal man. Watching that fight and the crowd are deadly silent, women sitting with toddlers, men sitting with masks over their faces all just fully focussed on the fight hardly breathing whilst the commentators are going fucking mental for every missed range finder and I mean fucking shouting their heads off like they just watched fucking Ivan Calderon brutally KO Vitali Klitschko or something.

Mad as fuck.

Anyway that was a great fight. I like Amagasa although he fucked up when he dropped Rigo and jumped on the corner post like he had won the fight instead of going to the neutral corner then him and his team celebrating at the end of the round. All the did was make Rigo turn the switch on and beat fuck out of him.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Pathetic


That's the worse I've seen Rigo's legs look.

No spring, slower than usual, walking across the ring at times.

Sloppier than usual offense, embarrassing 7th round.

For a fighter who's supposedly more skillful than Mayweather Rigo's pretty limited - almost one-handed, no inside game, defense heavily relies on legs and controlling the distance (which is not always a good thing).

Mind you, being limited or one-dimensional doesn't necessarily mean being inferior.

Unimpressive physically and a below average chin.
He's got balls though - always cool and relaxed, never panicks even when hurt.

Rigo was winning the fight aside from that 7th round but never looked amazing.

A pretty average (poor even) performance for a fighter of Rigo's status.

On a side note, to be honest, I don't see Rigo lasting the distance with Marrickville Mauler, let alone winning the fight.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

They have clap alongs to fights in Japan.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> That's the worse I've seen Rigo's legs look.
> 
> No spring, slower than usual, walking across the ring at times.
> 
> ...


if only "Marrickville mauler" had the balls we would know for sure...


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

*Rigondeaux:

height: 5â€² 4â€³/162cm
reach: 68â€³/173cm

Amagasa:

height: 5â€² 10Â½â€³/179cm
reach: 71Â½â€³/181cm

Mike Tyson:

height: 5â€² 10â€³/178cm
reach: 71â€³/180cm*


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> That's the worse I've seen Rigo's legs look.
> 
> No spring, slower than usual, walking across the ring at times.
> 
> ...


Yes, I do agree with your comments for the most part. The spring and fluidity that we are used to seeing Rigo with wasn't there. I have a feeling it had to do with the huge size difference. Any time Rigo would spin out Amagasa was just too long and was there to meet him. While the legs weren't as good as we are used to seeing, the offense was there. Put a beating on that boy.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Kid Cubano said:


> if only "Marrickville mauler" had the balls we would know for sure...


Well, he is like 51 years old and has fought once since 1996...


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Well, he is like 51 years old and has fought once since 1996...


excuses


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rigondeaux said:


> excuses


:lol: He came out of retirement once he can do it again.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Jeff Fenech ducking Guillermo Rigondeaux >>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Rigondeaux said:


> I have a feeling it had to do with the huge size difference. Any time Rigo would spin out Amagasa was just too long and was there to meet him.


Maybe this too.

I don't like rushing to conclusions - "damn, Rigo's legs are shot, chin's gone, he's done!", "amazing performance, ydksab!" or stuff like that.

Maybe Rigo's was having trouble with Amagasa's height and reach, maybe it was an off night or maybe he's showing signs of aging.

Let's wait and see what happens next.

Maybe today's performance will at least encourage other titlists to step into the ring with Rigo.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> excuses


lol
I'm sure he is with Haymon


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Just watch the fight. Dominant from Rigo apart from the 7th where he was hurt and a scrappy 8th. Amagasa put up more of a challenge than I thought he would. Very glad to see more of Rigo's finishing mentality. That'll help shut up the critics and ducks saying he's boring and doesn't make for good fights. The Japanese commentators and crowd seem to appreciate Rigo a hell of a lot more than other places, he should stay in Japan if LSC, Frampton, Quigg, etc... keep ducking.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

More skilled than Mayweather they said :rofl


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

God damn, why couldn't Rigo be born with an iron chin?
It's going to be sad when somebody chins him.

Atleast with Wlad I know he can just start wrestling so I can watch his fights without a high heartbeat.
Mister "Chacal" is going to give me a heart attack


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Hell yeah. What a fight. Thank god some turd like Jack Reiss wasn't reffing this, I can only imagine the frog splash he would have done on Rigo to keep him on the canvas after the first knockdown.

Shame on me for disregarding Amagasa, he is tough as he is crude. Would have benefited from some semblance of a jab. It seemed Rigo was hurt the worst towards the end of the fourth round from a body shot (low blow?). The first knockdown was a flush shot but he might have caught Rigo off balance - didn't look like he was in critical condition. 

That said, Rigo is the fucking man. He made Amagasa's face look like a classic piece of cubism art. Detonated bomb after bomb on Amagasa. Thing of beauty.

Disappointing that most of the world will never see this fight.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I did a brief bit of informing on this KD earlier in the thread that this could be a good visual aid for. Rigondeaux spins out and around to Amagasa's left, rigo near enough goes a full 360 degree's round and at some stage finds his stance has changed. Rigondeaux does this often in fights and is usually totally out of punching range by the time his stance has swapped. But Amagasa is a much, much taller person. So he see's rigondeaux moving around him, he steps forwards with his right foot to occupy the space rigo has just moved from (if he didn't rigo would have popped him with that jab he loves), amagasa then rotates back to his stance and lets the right hand unleash as he does so getting a lot of leverage on the shot and rigo is surprised to find himself at the end of the punch as he is usually not in with someone who has that kind of reach advantage.
> 
> I've always thought Rigo was open for this shot. I'm annoyed he got dropped but kinda glad this happened as it confirms something I've always seen haha


Random question @Chacal (thank you for your analysis on this fight and fights past) - have you seen all of Rigo's fights and his amateur stuff? You seem to know your stuff.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't suppose there's any English commentary?


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

It's a shame Rigo is 34. It seems like he's barely got started. Hopefully the improving relationship between Cuba and the US will stop the hindering of Cuban talent in the professional ranks.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Don't suppose there's any English commentary?


On par with getting a bus to the moon.

Not a chance. All of us fought for hours this morning just trying to get a stream (which didn't happen), English commentary is out of the question at this point.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigo looked very poor. And on multiple occasions he did the Wlad Klit lunge and grab move. He looked very uncomfortable on the inside. Hopefully Rigo just underestimated the guy. He needs to reconsider his move to 126 and I don't even want to see the Lomachenko fight anymore, I thought he could make it interesting but all the things that brought Amagasa success are the things Lomachenko is a master at. Walters takes him out as well. I'm a big Rigo fan but he looked bad, I take back what I said about him having that unbeatable aura, he just looked like Floyd against Maidana.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Trail said:


> On par with getting a bus to the moon.
> 
> Not a chance. All of us fought for hours this morning just trying to get a stream (which didn't happen), English commentary is out of the question at this point.


Oh well, Japanese is better than nothing. It's a joke, though, that no British/US media has covered a fight involving somebody of Rigo's calibre, even if it is in Japan.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Rigo looked very poor. And on multiple occasions he did the Wlad Klit lunge and grab move. He looked very uncomfortable on the inside. Hopefully Rigo just underestimated the guy. He needs to reconsider his move to 126 and I don't even want to see the Lomachenko fight anymore, I thought he could make it interesting but all the things that brought Amagasa success are the things Lomachenko is a master at. Walters takes him out as well. I'm a big Rigo fan but he looked bad, I take back what I said about him having that unbeatable aura, he just looked like Floyd against Maidana.


He seemed to have trouble controlling the range. Weird. He's normally a master at that.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Rigo looked very poor. And on multiple occasions he did the Wlad Klit lunge and grab move. He looked very uncomfortable on the inside. Hopefully Rigo just underestimated the guy. He needs to reconsider his move to 126 and I don't even want to see the Lomachenko fight anymore, I thought he could make it interesting but all the things that brought Amagasa success are the things Lomachenko is a master at. Walters takes him out as well. I'm a big Rigo fan but he looked bad, I take back what I said about him having that unbeatable aura, he just looked like Floyd against Maidana.


I looked better than I initially thought upon my second viewing of the fight. He just moved less and the size disparity was somewhat of a problem. I don't think Rigo should move to 126, but if he does.....WARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

With that said, his chin does seem a bit shaky and that's going to give me a heart attack at some point in the future.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> I looked better than I initially thought upon my second viewing of the fight. He just moved less and the size disparity was somewhat of a problem. I don't think Rigo should move to 126, but if he does.....WARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> With that said, his chin does seem a bit shaky and that's going to give me a heart attack at some point in the future.


He seemed wobbly after the first knockdown but I don't think he was ever in serious danger. I'm more concerned about the body shots in round 4, Rigo really didn't like them and I haven't seen that before.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

I remember after fighting Marroquin his detractors predicting a no chance against p4p Donaire .
I see the same pattern here. I hope the big names try to capitalize on the opportunity. That's why TR made the Nonito fight.
I hope gbp and Haymon do the same.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes, him looking "vulnerable" to his standards might be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> That's the worse I've seen Rigo's legs look.
> 
> No spring, slower than usual, walking across the ring at times.
> 
> ...


I've said many times that Fenech is just about the worst matchup ever for Rigo.

Prime 122lb Gomez would be a more favourable matchup for Rigo even.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow... Rigo went a bit Amir Khan in that eighth round. Started slugging it out when he was in trouble.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry, I'm watching the fight live here as I post. Bit off topic this one... why are a few of the people sitting ring side wearing those medical masks that cover the mouth? Are they scared of Ebola or something? Pathetic stuff, if so.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Sorry, I'm watching the fight live here as I post. Bit off topic this one... why are a few of the people sitting ring side wearing those medical masks that cover the mouth? Are they scared of Ebola or something? Pathetic stuff, if so.


Pretty sure that's pretty common in Asia, might have to do with air pollution over there. I even see some Asians wear the mask here at my University in the US. Not sure what's it for tbh maybe they are paranoid about the air they breath


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Rigondeaux said:


> Pretty sure that's pretty common in Asia, might have to do with air pollution over there. I even see some Asians wear the mask here at my University in the US. Not sure what's it for tbh maybe they are paranoid about the air they breath


Thanks for the explanation. Weird behaviour still; I'd be surprised if their air pollution is any worse than in New York, LA or London for example.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Regarding Rigo's chin, I don't think it's as bad as Amir Khan for example. Rigo goes down, but he never looks really hurt or wobbly. He pops straight back up the way someone like Marquez would for example.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Kieran said:


> He seemed to have trouble controlling the range. Weird. He's normally a master at that.


 @Hands of Iron :yep


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Sorry, I'm watching the fight live here as I post. Bit off topic this one... why are a few of the people sitting ring side wearing those medical masks that cover the mouth? Are they scared of Ebola or something? Pathetic stuff, if so.


Common in Japan. If you're sick, like with a cold or something, then wearing the surgeon's mask is seen as the polite/medically responsible thing to do to not spread your sickness to other people.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> There aren't many 5'11 122 fighters Amagasa is like Valuev for this division so I wouldn't read too much into the fight :lol: Also it needs to be a guy who really fights tall and who isn't killed by the weightcut and thus has no stamina and chin.
> Donaire isn't short for that weight but he doesn't fight tall but Rigo fought several big guys and had no issue with them Amagasa is just extremely tall there aren't any elite fighters that tall at 122 and off the top of my head I can't even think of any elite fighters that tall at 126.


Here's a 5â€² 8â€³ super flyweight ATG legend Tae-Il Chang.

An iron chinned mix of Hearns and Paul Williams with Ali's legs and Gatti's heart.

Insurmountable challenge? Impossible to beat?

Watch this but be careful - this will change your life forever:


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Amagasa is taller and has longer reach than Tyson, for example.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> For a fighter who's supposedly more skillful than Mayweather Rigo's pretty limited - *almost one-handed*, no inside game, defense heavily relies on legs and controlling the distance (which is not always a good thing).


He uses his right hand to control his opponent's movement, throws that wide right hook that he uses to sort of push his opponent to his left while he moves the other way. I would say he becomes one-handed when he's on the attack, he loads up on left hands and cocks his arm back so much it's not even funny, I can see him getting caught by a nasty counter while he's doing this.



Dealt_with said:


> Rigo looked very poor. *And on multiple occasions he did the Wlad Klit lunge and grab move*. He looked very uncomfortable on the inside.


That wasn't pretty.



Kieran said:


> He seemed to have trouble controlling the range. Weird. He's normally a master at that.


He was fighting an unusually tall opponent for his weightclass though.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I think it's clear that Alexis Arguello destroys Rigo.
It's not even that unfair, Arguello was 122 lbs against Marcel, he'd be able to make 118 easy if he were fighting today, 122 would be even easier.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

dyna said:


> I think it's clear that Alexis Arguello destroys Rigo.
> It's not even that unfair, Arguello was 122 lbs against Marcel, he'd be able to make 118 easy if he were fighting today, 122 would be even easier.


Arguello would knock his head off.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

I love the career defining posts about a guy fighting in japan on a Wednesday in a throw away fight


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Rigo looked very poor. And on multiple occasions he did the Wlad Klit lunge and grab move. He looked very uncomfortable on the inside. Hopefully Rigo just underestimated the guy. He needs to reconsider his move to 126 and I don't even want to see the Lomachenko fight anymore, I thought he could make it interesting but all the things that brought Amagasa success are the things Lomachenko is a master at. Walters takes him out as well. I'm a big Rigo fan but he looked bad, I take back what I said about him having that unbeatable aura, he just looked like Floyd against Maidana.


Cept Fliyd didnt hit.the canvas, and Maidana is levels above Amagasa.

But considering Lona couldnt put away a Thai bus driver, id still like to see that fight

Btw ever get tired of being wrong?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Trail said:


> Random question @Chacal (thank you for your analysis on this fight and fights past) - have you seen all of Rigo's fights and his amateur stuff? You seem to know your stuff.


All his pro fights and as many of his amateur fights as I can find online yes


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Damnit, can't believe I missed this, stupid inconsistent times!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I fell asleep :lol:. I read the thread, though. People shitting their pants.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> @Hands of Iron :yep


:lol:

I'll watch it when I get back home.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> I remember after fighting Marroquin his detractors predicting a no chance against p4p Donaire .
> I see the same pattern here. I hope the big names try to capitalize on the opportunity. That's why TR made the Nonito fight.
> I hope gbp and Haymon do the same.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





Rigondeaux said:


> Yes, him looking "vulnerable" to his standards might be a blessing in disguise.


yeah he looked bad today, but I was optimistically thinking the same thing


----------

